# goverment proposal



## propainter (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello, everybody!
I need a little help with a goverment bid in Virginia. 
1) For commercial painting how much is a reasonable price per square foot?
-one color, one coat 
-one color, two coats
2) Ussualy in commercial contracts the square footage means the floor or the area to be painted???


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmmm...can't say for Virginia but all the Govt. specs I've seen are VERY specific as to product and mils and app etc....
These would have to be taken into consideration specifically rather than a one size fits all price process


----------



## propainter (Oct 9, 2007)

It will be a term contract for the next year that's why they ask for a square foot price.
Again, square foot means in their terms area to be painted or flooring area?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Ahh...I've not run across that type

Sq. Ft. in com. terms often means floor
But some sort of clarification from them should be in order
I wouldn't throw out a price w/o calling them to confirm
I'm not familiar with that type of contract...it could easily be wall


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

All the details should be in the bid package. If they are not, ask for the specs on the project. Might need to go to the location if all you have is a Dodge sheet now.

History of past bids is probably public record.
Find out where they are.
r


----------



## propainter (Oct 9, 2007)

thank you, all!
I e-mailed them for details.


----------



## Antney (Jun 27, 2007)

I have done work for the USPS (government) and they used the JOC program. If I recall right, they have a SF price for 2 coats of being around .75 per SF.

SF would be the area you are painting for your work.
Hope that helps.


----------



## propainter (Oct 9, 2007)

When you did the work for USPS what license they ask you to have?


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

How could you make money at .75sqft?
r


----------



## Antney (Jun 27, 2007)

You can make money at .75 per SF.

They have seperate lines for primer only. You build line items that will give you money for ladders, lifts, plastic for covering, etc.

Being in the Chicago area, .75 SF is not a bad price, its not great profit, but for most commercial jobs .80 is the going rate that seems to win bids.


----------

